# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Εξωτερικό Κλουβί και Θερμοκρασία αυτού

## Teo_parrots

Σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω ένα εξωτερικό κλουβί. 
Το θέμα που σκέφτομαι είναι εάν πρέπει ο χώρος του 
κλουβιού να έχει κάποια θερμοκρασία συγκεκριμένη χειμώνα καλοκαίρι.
Δε ξέρω εάν έχει αναφερθεί παλαιότερα... κάποια θέματα που διάβασα 
δεν αναφέρουν κάτι γι' αυτό.

----------


## mai_tai

Τι ειδος παπαγαλου θα βαλεις μεσα..??Σε ποια πολη μενεις..??Δεν μας αναφερεις  ..!Θα κοιταξεις να βρεις...ενα μερος που δεν θα το χτυπαει....ο βοργιας...-να ειναι σχετικα φωτεινο μερος..(Αν το βλεπει ο ηλιος..ακομη καλυτερα)-Να μην εχει σχετικα βαβουρα... κ να ειναι καλα προστατευμενο απο εξωτερικους παραγοντες(κατοικιδια-αρπακτικα..κ.τ.λ)

Αν οι θερμοκρασιες δεν πεφτουν κατω απο 5-7 βαθμους πιστευω δεν εχουν προβλημα-Αν παλι ο παπαγαλος ειναι μονιμα σε εσωτερικο χωρο...κ σκεφτεσαι να τον βγαλεις εξω..θα πρωτεινα να το κανεις προς ανοιξη εποχη!Ολα αυτα βεβαια ειναι σχετικα..-τα παιδια π εχουν περισσοτερη πειρα ας με διωρθοσουν

----------


## Teo_parrots

Για την ώρα έχω δύο κοκατίλ.
Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω και άλλα είδη Παπαγάλων.
Η πόλη που μένω είναι η Πάτρα.
Βεβαίως και υπάρχουν μέρες που η θερμοκρασία πέφτει πιο κάτω από αυτή που αναφέρεις.

----------


## Esmi

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να μην τα βγάλεις έξω τώρα.... είναι ακόμα χειμώνας και έχει κρύο!!

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι κι εγω θα συμφωνησω να μην τα βγαλεις.. Δεν ειναι ανθεκτικα στο κρυο και ειναι αρκετα ευαισθητα.. Αν μπορεις να εξασφαλισεις σταθερη θερμοκρασια και υγρασια αλλα και προστασια απ τα πουλακια γυρω γυρω τοτε κατι παει και γινεται αλλα και παλι καλυτερα μεσα!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όταν βγάζουμε πουλάκια από εσωτερικό χώρο σε εξωτερικό το κάνουμε πάντα την άνοιξη προς καλοκαίρι με θερμοκρασίες σταθερές άνω των 15 βαθμών. Αυτό συμβαίνει για να συνηθίσουν σταδιακά το κρύο και να αναπτύξουν την αντοχή σε αυτό. Για τα κοκατίλ δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς τι θερμοκρασίες μπορούν να αντέξουν, μιας και εγώ τα έχω μέσα μαζί μου και δεν έχω σκοπό να τα βγάλω έξω. Παρόλα αυτά δεν νομίζω πως μπορείς με κάποιο τρόπο να αλλάξεις τη θερμοκρασία ενός εξωτερικού κλουβιού. Υπάρχουν κάποιες θερμαινόμενες πατήθρες αλλά δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο είναι ασφαλείς να χρησιμοποιηθούν στην πράξη. 

Σίγουρα θέλει καλή προστασία από τον αέρα γιατί τα κοκατίλ είναι πολύ πολύ ευαίσθητα στα ρεύματα αέρα. Αρρωσταίνουν στο δευτερόλεπτο αν εκτεθούν.

----------


## blackmailer

όλα τα πουλιά είναι ευαίσθητα στον αέρα, σίγουρα το κλουβί πρέπει να είναι κλειστό απο 3 πλευρές κατα τη διάρκεια του χειμώνα, μην σου πω και την μισή τέταρτη εάν δεν έχει βάθος να προστατευτούν πλήρως απο τον παγωμένο αέρα!!! η θερμοκρασία που αντέχουν γενικά οι παπαγάλοι είναι αρκετά χαμηλή, γνωρίζω αρκετούς κατόχους τέτοιου είδους στα Χανιά όπου μένω, οι οποίοι τα έχουν έξω χειμώνα καλοκαίρι, με ελάχιστη προστασία, ακόμα και σε περιοχές με τρομερή υγρασία χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και με καλές γέννες εκτός των άλλων. 
Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις τώρα την κατασκευή της εξωτερικής σου κλούβας και κατά τον Απρίλη τα βγάζεις έξω και τα αφήνεις μόνιμα απο εκεί και πέρα...
Επίσης μην ξεχάσω να αναφέρω ότι εάν κλείσεις την κλούβα με νάυλον να προσέχεις να μην δέχεται απ' ευθείας ήλιο για πολλή ώρα γιατί θα σκάσουν τα πουλάκια , αφού δημιουργείται ένα μικρό θερμοκήπιο...

----------


## stam72

Καλημέρα Θοδωρή, 
Εγώ έχω μια μεγάλη κλούβα με cockatiels στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού μου, βέβαια μένω Αθήνα, αλλά θερμοκρασίες γύρω στους 0C το χειμώνα και 40C το καλοκαίρι βλέπουμε αρκετά συχνά. Τα πουλιά αρχικά τα είχα σε εσωτερικό χώρο και τα μετέφερα στην ταράτσα αρχές Μάιου, ώστε να έχουν το χρόνο να εγκλιματιστούν στις εξωτερικές συνθήκες. Μέχρι σήμερα, δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα ούτε με παγετούς ούτε με καύσωνες. Όλο το χρόνο έχω περιμετρικά και πάνω από τα πάνελ οροφής, πράσινο δίκτυ σκίασης για προστασία από τα ρεύματα αέρα και από την ακτινοβολία ιδιαίτερα το καλοκαίρι. Το χειμώνα κλείνω την κλούβα τουλάχιστον στις 3 πλευρές με πλαστικό ώστε να περιορίσω περαιτέρω τα ρεύματα αέρα. Τα πουλιά όταν είναι εγκλιματισμένα και υγιή δεν έχουν θέμα με τις χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες όσο με τα ρεύματα αέρα. 
Την Πρωτοχρονιά που είχαμε όλη μέρα θερμοκρασία γύρω στους 0C δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα αλλά ούτε και τους περασμένους χειμώνες. Εδώ στην Αθήνα βέβαια τέτοιες κακοκαιρίες κρατούν το πολύ για 3-4 μέρες και μετά οι θερμοκρασίες ανεβαίνουν. Δεν ξέρω σε παρατεταμένες κακοκαιρίες με θερμοκρασίες αρνητικές για πολλές μέρες τι αντίδραση θα είχαν τα πουλιά. *Πάντως με επιφύλαξη ….* είχα διαβάσει σε ένα ιταλικό άρθρο ότι ένας εκτροφέας είχε cockatiels σε εξωτερική κλούβα και είχε μετρήσει πρωινή θερμοκρασία -15C χωρίς να χάσει ούτε ένα πουλί.

----------


## Teo_parrots

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------

